# Has anyone here heard of Captain Chris?



## Hudson69

http://closecombattraining.com/


----------



## Drac

Yeah, he aways has a full page advertizment in Black Belt magazine..Master Steve ordered his stuff and says its all a joke..


----------



## dbell

Just glancing over his web site leads me to question his abilities...  Kinda far fetched claims he makes...


----------



## girlbug2

Yes, Captain Chris' close combat system is the only one which is lethal, completely failproof, and makes use of moves that no other martial art dares to include. The proof of this is that the government will deny all of the above.


----------



## blindsage

> My name is Captain Chris... I am an unarmed combat instructor and self defense specialist. I hold black belts in 5 different martial arts, a U.S. Gold Medal in Grappling, and my students include *professional assassins*, *international mercenaries*, *The U.S. & U.K. Special Forces* and hundreds of _elite_ military and law enforcement agents at the local, state and federal level.


LOL!  professional assassins!  and...


> After several years abroad, and training under everyone from the *violent Arabian assassins* in Egypt to the *last remaining Samurai* in Japan, Captain Chris ran into an old, grizzled WW2 vet in Britain and discovered what he was searching for: "Close Combat Training"


So, he went all over the world to come back and discover Fairbairn and Applegate?  Extra LOL!


> Close Combat Training (CCT) was once *used to kill nazis and elite Japanese soldiers *during WW2, north Korean communists during the Korean War and to do the *CIA's "dirty work"* in Vietnam.


More LOL, and all this time I was under the impression that guns and bombs killed all them nazis and elite japanese soldiers and did most of the CIA's "dirty work" in Vietnam.  Boy was I wrong!


> Almost 80 years ago, on the eve of World War 2, there was a meeting within the House of Lords in London. In attendance were some of the world's richest and most _powerful_ men: Including billionaires (there were only a few at the time), diplomats, kings, world leaders, presidents, and other powerful "elites" who controlled vast sums of money and power.
> 
> These people were literally _desperate_ to discover the answer to one question, and one question _only_:  "What REALLY Works in Combat"
> 
> Why did they need to know the answer to this question?
> 
> Because these guys were _scared_ _********_ (and rightfully so) that they were about to lose their entire fortunes to the single greatest threat mankind had ever seen: *
> 
> The Nazis.*
> 
> And so, these European power players teamed up with the British government to commission a small group of "combat engineers" to study every single one of the world's most combative fighting styles, martial arts and self defense techniques.


Super extra califragilistic LOL with cream on top.  This has got to be one of _the_ dumbest statements I have ever seen.  We're scurred of them Nazis,  I know, let's come up with the deadliet H2H methods we can and then we'll be protected from the Blitz and it'll stop the Blitzkrieg dead in it's tracks.  

Anybody taken in by this has got to be confused and/or desperate.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I believe if you do a web search you will get all the info you want that Captain Chris wishes was not there.

He use to be Lt X and now Chris Pizzo is Captain Chris 



> I hold black belts in 5 different martial arts, a U.S. Gold Medal in Grappling


 
Which 5 different martial arts?

Is there a U.S. Gold Medal in Grappling?



blindsage said:


> Super extra califragilistic LOL with cream on top. This has got to be one of _the_ dumbest statements I have ever seen. We're scurred of them Nazis, I know, let's come up with the deadliet H2H methods we can and then we'll be protected from the Blitz and it'll stop the Blitzkrieg dead in it's tracks.


 
And they did this a few years before the Nazis ever really gained any real power, Damn they were either visionaries or psychics. Besides EVERYONE knows that it takes the deadliet H2H methods to defeat Stukas, Tiger tanks and V-2 Rockets 




blindsage said:


> Anybody taken in by this has got to be confused and/or desperate.


 
Or willing to send me $149.99 for a certificate in the deadly art of Xuefu


----------



## Carol

Lt X/Captain Chris/Chris Pizzo/Noble Learning Systems were the subject of a thread on FMATalk.  The opinion was not favorable.

http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?2169-Chris-Lt-X-Pizzo-and-Noble-Learning-Systems-Inc


----------



## CoryKS

Nazis.  I hate those guys.


----------



## terryl965

I know* Captain Jack* very well anybody else?


----------



## Carol

Xue Sheng said:


> Or willing to send me $149.99 for a certificate in the deadly art of Xuefu



Ya know Xue, we should team up.  Maybe for $299.99 we can offer a crosstrainer's special:  certificates in Xuefu as well as the art where I am a grandmaster - Rhee Bok Do !!

I am not, however, sharing my secrets of Maglite destruction.  I gotta keep something for myself


----------



## Xue Sheng

Carol said:


> Ya know Xue, we should team up. Maybe for $299.99 we can offer a crosstrainer's special: certificates in Xuefu as well as the art where I am a grandmaster - Rhee Bok Do !!
> 
> I am not, however, sharing my secrets of Maglite destruction. I gotta keep something for myself


 

Sounds like a plan....hey...wait a minute... this isn't just some evil scheme to get to my maglites is it


----------



## Father Greek

You need to go to his website and view some of his super secret killing techniques. The best was what he learned from the Singapore Police(I think),
it was a palm heel strike to the chin. The man knows how to manipulate the media and is probably making a ton of money. Sign up for his newsletter and get a real education in on-line marketing. He should have been a carny barker!


----------



## SensibleManiac

Run from this guy, his marketing is meant to take advantage of people who know little about martial arts.
His tactics are probably somewhat sound but you can find more quality and complete systems for less money.
And you won't be supporting someone who's making ridiculous claims to cash in on, Capt? 
The guy used to call himself LT, by now I'm surprised he hasn't promoted himself to General.

Check out Senshido, the Self defense training system or even Blauer Tactical all three are way better than some bull&^% artist.


----------



## Gordon Nore

Love the ordering options.



> ​*Option #1*__*"YES, Captain Chris!"* - Count me in! Thank you for finally swinging  				open the hidden doors to the government "vault" on hand-to-hand  				training methods. Now I can stop "screwing around" with outdated  				and ineffective methods, and become  				proficient at *ANY* hand-to-hand combat, martial  				art, or fighting system quickly and easily. Please immediately  				send me the entire GIGANTIC, multi- DVD, CD-Rom, & Field Manual collection of your Close Combat Training  				learning system where you'll hand me the key to everything  				I need to know about hand-to-hand combat that those panty-waist  				congressmen are trying to keep from me* for only $89.97.*​



Government self-defense techs. Well that inspires confidence.



> ​*Option #2*__*"Wait * *Captain!**"* I want to dive even deeper into the heart of  				becoming battlefield ready by upgrading to the _*ADVANCED*_ *Close Combat Training*  				package.



Do you have a creative writing course too?

Here's the third option that you might have missed if you weren't looking carefully.



> ​*Option #3*__*"Permission to come aboard, Captain**"* You don't know me, but I'm the knob that bought the "real submarine" and the $25 electric guitar and amplifier from the comic book ads. Sign me up for an extra $399., so I can be a Captain just like you.


----------



## Ken Morgan

Carol said:


> Ya know Xue, we should team up. Maybe for $299.99 we can offer a crosstrainer's special: certificates in Xuefu as well as the art where I am a grandmaster - Rhee Bok Do !!
> 
> I am not, however, sharing my secrets of Maglite destruction. I gotta keep something for myself


 
You know guys if you throw in my super secret samurai training in Morgan Ryu, we can claim international expertise. We can run it from my uncles place on an island not to be named, and our taxation rate will be damn near zero.

33% each?


----------



## Draven

Google the PDF Kill or Get Killed and you get the same stuff for free...


----------



## Carol

Ken Morgan said:


> You know guys if you throw in my super secret samurai training in Morgan Ryu, we can claim international expertise. We can run it from my uncles place on an island not to be named, and our taxation rate will be damn near zero.
> 
> 33% each?


 
I love it!  C'mon Xue, say yes!  I'll leave all of your Maglites alone if you say yes...I'll have enough to buy plenty of replacements when I break mine.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Carol said:


> I love it! C'mon Xue, say yes! I'll leave all of your Maglites alone if you say yes...I'll have enough to buy plenty of replacements when I break mine.


 
Well ok... but first I need to lock up all my maglites in my secret impenetrable vault


----------



## rickster

I am sure there are a lot of "Captain Chris' (martial arts experts) out there as many as there are "Captain______(insert here)"


----------



## Drac

rickster said:


> I am sure there are a lot of "Captain Chris' (martial arts experts) out there as many as there are "Captain______(insert here)"


 
Say what??


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

blindsage said:


> LOL! professional assassins!


 
As opposed to those of us who do it as a hobby.



> More LOL, and all this time I was under the impression that guns and bombs killed all them nazis and elite japanese soldiers and did most of the CIA's "dirty work" in Vietnam. Boy was I wrong!


Nope, that was Frank Dux.


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> Well ok... but first I need to lock up all my maglites in my secret impenetrable vault


 
Is that the same vault where you store your Enter The Dragon dvd???


----------



## theletch1

Drac said:


> Is that the same vault where you store your Enter The Dragon dvd???


 Nah, it's the same vault that Jack Benny stores his money in.


----------



## Drac

theletch1 said:


> Nah, it's the same vault that Jack Benny stores his money in.


 
Don't get him started with his " You have insulted my family and brought  shame to the Sholin Temple"...


----------



## shane

Now here's the awful part; He assertions his scheme is so sophisticated it can murder nearly any individual in 5 seconds or less, which is likely (but excepionally rare) if you are a lifelong devotee to the martial creative pursuits, but he assertions he can educate you to do it in just a couple of hours. He furthermore assertions this scheme is learnable in just a couple of days by any individual, and i signify anyone; men, women, fat friends, slim friends, big friends, short guys.


----------



## jks9199

shane said:


> Now here's the awful part; He assertions his scheme is so sophisticated it can murder nearly any individual in 5 seconds or less, which is likely (but excepionally rare) if you are a lifelong devotee to the martial creative pursuits, but he assertions he can educate you to do it in just a couple of hours. He furthermore assertions this scheme is learnable in just a couple of days by any individual, and i signify anyone; men, women, fat friends, slim friends, big friends, short guys.


Well, there is an art that can, if executed properly, take out most any assailant in a matter of seconds.  And it can be taught in a matter of a few hours.  Not that more time and more practice won't improve your chance of success...

It's called "marksmanship".  AKA Glock-fu, among many other variants.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Don't get him started with his " You have insulted my family and brought shame to the Sholin Temple"...


 
Well you have offended my family and you have offended the Shaolin Temple

And I keep my maglites in the bottom of a locked filing cabinet stuck in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying 'Beware of the Leopard'.


----------



## Carol

jks9199 said:


> Well, there is an art that can, if executed properly, take out most any assailant in a matter of seconds. And it can be taught in a matter of a few hours. Not that more time and more practice won't improve your chance of success...
> 
> It's called "marksmanship". AKA Glock-fu, among many other variants.


 
There's also the sharp objects, and making sure you stick the pointy end in the other guy.  Of course, doing those things at the wrong time could mean a lifetime of...not picking up the soap. 

Teaching someone just to kill is almost akin to teaching someone to fix computer problems by unplugging the machine.  Powering off and rebooting may fix an issue.  It may fix it at a price you would have rather not paid....but once the deed is done, its done.  It also may not fix an issue, not prevent further issues, nor tell you anything about how to be a better computer user. 

Most people would prefer to learn how to get more out of their computer to begin with and how to prevent trouble so that drastic matters are not needed to begin with.


----------



## Kyosanim

Hudson69 said:


> http://closecombattraining.com/



Yeah you would do well to stay away from his stuff.


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DVm6PahQ1ro&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DVm6PahQ1ro&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




http://www.ripoffreport.com/credit-...pany/close-combat-company-captain-c-52a53.htm


I rest my case.


----------



## Kyosanim

Kyosanim said:


> Yeah you would do well to stay away from his stuff.
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DVm6PahQ1ro&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DVm6PahQ1ro&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/credit-...pany/close-combat-company-captain-c-52a53.htm
> 
> 
> I rest my case.






html didn't work lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVm6PahQ1ro&feature=related


----------



## sgtmac_46

terryl965 said:


> I know* Captain Jack* very well anybody else?


 
I know Captain Morgan.

As to Chris Pizzo, didn't he and Damian Ross just recycle Carl Cestari's life's work, and package it as their own? Poor Carl. http://www.carlcestari.com/

As I understand it Carl Cestari was very ill when all of this was going on.


----------

